# Offline mail reader software for FreeBSD mailing lists?



## BlueCoder2 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm interested in rsyncing the mailing lists directly from the FreeBSD servers and reading them offline rather than having them sent to me through email. Is there an application or web server app anyone would recommend for reading (and indexing) them directly from the files?


----------

